# Pops Black Phantom PL



## popswala (Oct 1, 2010)

I picked up a beautiful NZXT Phantom. And enjoying every bit of it. I've been slowing working on her. This is my 1st Intel build but I have tons of AMD builds under my belt. I hope everyone enjoying this as much as I did putting her together.

Parts list subject to change as technology changes.
Plan build parts list:
Mobo:               MSI P55-GD80 - *Have*
CPU:                 Intel I7 870 - *Have*
Memory:           G. Skill Tridents 2000MHz 2x2GB - *Have*
GPU:                 eVGA GTX 275 - *Have*
HDD:                Seagate 1.5TBx1 - *Have*
SSD:                 Mushkin Callisto 60GB Deluxe / OCZ Vertex Turbo 30GB - *Have*
PSU:                 Corsair HX1000 - *Have*

Water Cooling:
Pump:               Corsair D4 Pump - *Have*
CPU Block:        XSPC Raystorm black acetal 1156 - *Have*
Reservoir:          EK 250 basic- *Have*
Radiator:           HWlabs Black Ice GT Stealth 240 Blue - *Have*
Fittings:             Bitspower Black compression's/angled and extensions - *Collecting*
Tubing:              1/2IN x 3/4OD white - *Have*

Air Cooling:
Cpu Cooler: Thermaltake Frio OCK - *Have*

If there's any changes I should make to parts I don't have. Feel free to voice your opinions Or ideas on loop setup. I'm open to all feed back and suggestions.







Here's a pick of the Mobo I'll be working with.





I picked up 2 200mm NZXT fans to put up top and replaced the included one with case that had blue led's. I modded the fans to have white led's. Sleeved all wires and there controlled by a bulgin push button switch that I modded into a drive bay cover.





I just got in today the NZXT LED sleeved cable kit - White 2m. These are pretty awesome. They have a push button for on/off and a 3 level brightness switch. They sure get the job done. JFYI the 2m is just long enough to around the side where the side panel is and overlap by like an inch.









I got a HW labs black ice 240 blue rad. It goes with the mobo beautifully. I have Bitspower black compression fittings 1/2IN x 3/4OD on the way. I have white tubing waiting to be sized and cut.





I picked up a bulgin white led push button switch and a Lian Li vented drive bay cover. I was soo skeptical if that cover would fit. It controls the top fans led's.





For just right now. I think its coming along very nicely. I definitely will keep this updated as parts come in. If anyone is interested in the fan light mod. I can easily put up a log on that. Don't hesitate to give me your feed back on this.

I'm thinkin of changing the stripe down the front and top to white. And possibly cutting out the fan frame off the side panel to make a window. I'll leave the mesh on to tint it down a little Cause thats where I'm thinking of mounting the res so its easily visible.

Back to life updates:

*06/17/2012*
I just picked up some Crylon white gloss paint and painted a lil accent to the case.










*06/19/2012*
Heres a shot of the cpu cooler that'll be in there. Its not fully mounted. Just doing a test fit to make sure I have clearance for it around the boards heatpipe.




------------------------

Here's some cable management in action


































-----------------------


Heres another shot from the front with the door open and all lights on.






Heres a pic of straight down from the top.




​
---------------------


Here's a shot through the side panel where a fan could be.


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 2, 2010)

lol, photo of LEDs looks epic. like the stage at a rock concert. or prison search lights. or something mean anyway.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 2, 2010)

looks like a damn spaceship with the LED picture


----------



## popswala (Oct 2, 2010)

I was hoping they'd make uv ones. If that ever comes out I just may get those also. Kinda mix it up a bit for the mood.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2010)

Holy crap, that photo with the LED's is just...



...WOW!


----------



## popswala (Oct 2, 2010)

Alright everyone. Before I order the sleeving. I need to figure out what theme I'm gonna go with. I can't decide. With the case being black, fans white and the mobo black and blue. i came up with a few ideas. I was first thinking on the bottom one ( black & white) but came up with tying all three colors into one. This is the 24pin power. I'll figure out the pci-e to go along with them. I'm open to any suggestions on this.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 2, 2010)

popswala said:


> Alright everyone. Before I order the sleeving. I need to figure out what theme I'm gonna go with. I can't decide. With the case being black, fans white and the mobo black and blue. i came up with a few ideas. I was first thinking on the bottom one ( black & white) but came up with tying all three colors into one. This is the 24pin power. I'll figure out the pci-e to go along with them. I'm open to any suggestions on this.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101002/24pin wire sleeve color.jpg



Hmmmm, The think the three colors might look good, got mixed feelings.  Not sure if keeping it simpler here might look better.  At least all three colors match the color scheme of the build.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 2, 2010)

I would use blue and black alternating for every other pin. That way it will mimic the heatsink pattern.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 3, 2010)

I like the black, blue and white.  

The LED picture reminds me of a few NASA launch pad shots I've seen, you know, with the shuttle or rocket already to go and lit up.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 3, 2010)

[FS][US] DOM's First FS Thread
DOM has those Tridents you are looking for


----------



## Techtu (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank's for pointing me to your thread OP 

Looking good so far although I'm going to keep my vote until I seem more


----------



## blu3flannel (Oct 5, 2010)

Awesome dude, I know you've been working on a new build for a while and can't wait to see what it turns out to be. Good luck man.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 2, 2010)

**subscribed**

Very nice progress so far! I really like that you modded the 200mm fan leds to white, it looks good. I can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## popswala (Nov 19, 2010)

Added lil update. I just did that switch and added on here. Looks good I think. lol.

On that 24pin mod, Should I go every other wire blue or go with the bottom diagram but instad of white, use blue? Cause I think it'll look better that way JMO.


----------



## popswala (Feb 15, 2011)

I finally got around to getting my g.skill tridents 2000mhz. Sweet

I'm still undecided on what psu to stick in here. I have one 460 and will be adding another. I'm trying to keep options open for upgrades (5xx gpu). Also if and when I upgrade whole system to newer cpu's. The psu is just one less thing to upgrade then. I'm thinkin on the Corsair AX1200 but not sure if I need all that power. I just like that its fully modular and floppy cable is separate. 

~~Anyone with ideas on which psu I should go with?

Haven't fully decided on how to color code 24atx cable either.  I was wanting to go a white theme but mobo has blue so now it ended up black/white/blue themed. lol


----------



## popswala (Jun 18, 2012)

I know this is old but I'm bringing it back to life finally lol.

Several things came up and I had to put this build on hold. Didn't think it would take this long. I moved twice since I started this build and almost all of her sat in storage for some time. I recently just got her back. I've been working on gathering the last of my parts. I have the last one coming soon. You know who you are, if you see this 'Thanks a ton man'. I won't be able to run her under water just yet as 1 or 2 parts where left in storage. I didn't pick them up. Mother in law brung them down for me and she didn't grab which totes I said to get lol. So this is going to be under air for a bit (Tt Frio OCK). I'll add pics of the cooler later and more pics as I put it all together. Last piece should be here in a wk or 2 hopefully.

I still haven't decided on the cable sleeving for the 24pin atx. I got one of those nzxt 24pin sleeved cables for now and half the work is already donr lol. Just have to switch out the lines I want another color.

I made a few adjusts to the parts list also. Got an ssd and changed psu from a diff rig.


----------



## Norton (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice to see it coming back to life pops!


----------



## NAVI_Z (Jun 18, 2012)

i feel ur pain pops. my rig is in storage rite now.


----------



## popswala (Jun 19, 2012)

posted a pic of the cpu cooler. Did a test fit on it and it works. Sweet. I also drilled a small whole in the front bay drive where my button switch is. I mounted my pump speed controller there for When I get to switch to water.


----------



## popswala (Jul 2, 2012)

cpu on its way one of these days lol. Got an i7 870 coming for her. And a 60G ssd for os drive. Soo can't wait to get her to life. She's gonna crunch hard for team TPU lol.

I'll keep everyone posted on this. Is anyone following this anymore? i wonder

Soon the gpu will be updated in a few months when I get the $$ for it. Got an Asus DC II 570 on stand by for her. Shes gonna fold and game awesomely.

I might even throw that into the loop eventually. Will see how she does on air for a while.


----------



## popswala (Jul 12, 2012)

I finally got her done and up and running. Shes running on air at them moment. Will go water when I get the rest of my stuff. I have it all but not with me.

Here's some cable management in action


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 12, 2012)

Nicely done


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks good man, nice lighting!


----------



## lilkiduno (Jul 12, 2012)

Do you have any dark shots with the lights on and side panel on?


----------



## popswala (Jul 12, 2012)

lilkiduno said:


> Do you have any dark shots with the lights on and side panel on?



I'll get some more shots tonight and add them in. Any specific angle or anything?

I'm really debating this one: (option1) cut the metal out to just leaving the mesh in place to open the view more. That way it'll still get air where the gpu's are. (option2) buy the panel that has the window in it.

Which option should I go with?

Here's a shot through the side panel where a fan could be.





Anyone want any better shots of anything let me know.


----------



## lilkiduno (Jul 13, 2012)

I was asking about a shot with a side panel because I was wondering how brigh the nzxt led rope was. I may buy some for my case, but I don't want something that is too bright.

As for the window. Thoughts of buying the panel with the window. I the window in the place you personally want your window. Can you justify the cost for the panel over the materials.

And thoughts of cutting one yourself. Do you have the tools. Do you feel confident doing it. If you do I say go for it!


----------



## popswala (Jul 13, 2012)

I was thinking of just pulling the mesh off, coutting the area out around the lil wholes to put the mesh back on. That way it just opens it up some more. The panel is like $20 or something but has a window instead of the mesh. The window is clear but the mesh allows air in.

The lights can be bright but there are 3 brightness settings via switch on the pci controller. Theres also a button to turn on/off. I will get some shots tonight with all the lights on and panel on so you can see better.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey pops isn't the intake for the psu on the bottom? You think the carpet is hindering flow there?


----------



## popswala (Jul 13, 2012)

lol, your right. I forgot about that. My main rig has 2 2x4's under the feet getting it off the carpet for better air. I'll do that in a few min's. I have 2 boards by it already.

Thanks for reminding me. Stupid carpet lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 13, 2012)

Carpet = dust bunnies.


----------



## popswala (Jul 13, 2012)

1 bunny is enough for me lol. I just put the blocks under it. That should help it much better. I an't wait to see how cool it gets when its goes water. My 945 under an h50 stays at 50c. so if water on this one can go lower heck yea.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow I would think the 945 would be cooler then that. My x6 is on air and does just under 50c under full load. Maybe the 945 just runs hotter then the x6's.


----------



## popswala (Jul 13, 2012)

Heres another shot from the front with the door open and all lights on.







Heres a pic of straight down from the top.




​


Not much light comes out of it. All the lights are wired somehow so I can control them when I want. The only one thats always on is the front 120 fan since it just has a lil area for light to come out and it doesn't really shine out. I left that as is. All fans are NZXT and are modded by me to have all white led's along with the NZXT led light strip (2m). I actually bought a tone of white led's cause I was gonna make a led strip like NZXT came out with before I started on it. LOL perfect timing NZXT. I think there spying on me lol.


----------



## popswala (Jul 13, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Wow I would think the 945 would be cooler then that. My x6 is on air and does just under 50c under full load. Maybe the 945 just runs hotter then the x6's.



if you see in my sig, the 945 is slightly oc'd a lil. That could be why its running that way.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 13, 2012)

Ah okay


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey pops

Man, love the lighting, rig looks great bro.  Great job


----------



## xxdozer322 (Aug 22, 2012)

Cuzza said:


> lol, photo of LEDs looks epic. like the stage at a rock concert. or prison search lights. or something mean anyway.



LOL first thing i thought was a rock concert


----------



## popswala (Sep 12, 2012)

*Anyone with ideas?*

I'm gonna work on getting pics of the water loop parts I got so you all can see what I have to work with.

As for the loop goes. This is what I had in mind all this time with the exception of the drain I just added in. I'm currently figuring out a way to fill it up and when you see the parts you'll see what I'm talking about. I am currently looking for other parts to change this up a lil but the tubes will prob stay where they are for the most part.


----------



## popswala (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's all I got so far with fittings attached. I think I got them in the right places on how I can get the loop to work out for me.

loop direction:
-res feeds straight down into pump (will position pump directly under so tube is a short piece and straight).
-pump feeds into cpu block into inlet on right side
-outlet (left side) feeds into rad (closest to side panel)
-rad outlet (closet to motherboard panel) feeds straight down into res (will center that also)

As you can see from the res. Its the 150 basic so it only has one port on top. This is where I'm confusing myself on how to fill it. I don't want to use T's or anything as I'm going for a simple closed loop. The pump top has multiple ports (out x3 / in x2) So I'm thinking of having one of the outs with a short tube on it running down and tucked in front of extra hdd cage with a barb stop fitting on the end to drain (when needed).

Any ideas on the filling? I'm currently looking at possibly getting a tank res for the pump as I can use that to fill it up along with the cylinder res.

Any other ideas or thoughts is greatly appreciated.


The pump top will also be getting white leds sleeved in white/black to light the block up. They're going to be inserted from underneath in the led wholes.





I plan on sleeving the fans also when I get some more supplies. So don't mind the ugly wires for now.










Almost forgot. I am currently moddings white leds aleeved in black/white to light up the clear on the cpu block.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 13, 2012)

Are you going to replace the body of the res? The cracks at the bottom would scare me.  If you can't afford to swap it out right now, you might want to flip it upside down so the cracks are at the top, and won't always be immersed in coolant/water.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 13, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Are you going to replace the body of the res? The cracks at the bottom would scare me.  If you can't afford to swap it out right now, you might want to flip it upside down so the cracks are at the top, and won't always be immersed in coolant/water.



+1, big concern myself. Cracks will lead to leaks.


Also, good luck on getting those tight bends. You'll probably need angled fittings.


Also, follow up question: "When are you going to cool your gpu?"


----------



## popswala (Sep 13, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Are you going to replace the body of the res? The cracks at the bottom would scare me.  If you can't afford to swap it out right now, you might want to flip it upside down so the cracks are at the top, and won't always be immersed in coolant/water.



I did a leak test for well over 24hrs and it passed. Those are just stress fractures on the inside of the tube. I tried scratching on the outside feeling for cracks and their are none. I'm not found of this res. Its kinda plain and boring for my taste. Kinda leaning towards a adv 250 black ice.



mlee49 said:


> +1, big concern myself. Cracks will lead to leaks.
> 
> 
> Also, good luck on getting those tight bends. You'll probably need angled fittings.
> ...




I do have angles in mind to go on the extensions on the rad so that'll help there. In the pic it shows a GTX 275 but thats switched out now. I swapped it with my 460 so I can fold 24/7 on it and I put the 275 in my main rig so I can get my game on still. The 460 doesn't get that hot to justify watering it jmo. Maybe if I ever came across some blocks for them I may sli mine (others in another crunch/fold rig) and wc them.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 16, 2012)

Looking really good man!


----------

